# UR Delievered Early



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

Just a heads up for anyone that is buying the book.  It was supposed to come out with Kindle 2 on the 24th, but this morning, there it was on my Kindle.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

It was one of the books listed in the "Amazon Delivers" email for the Kindle sent out yesterday. I thought the email was a mistake; maybe they corrected it by just going ahead and releasing the book. I did get the "Thank you for your purchase" email at 3am (EST). I'm going to read it after the papers.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

It's cool that it's being delivered early.  I think the information changed on it, however.  Originally, it was listing as over 400 KB.  Now it is only a little over 100 KB.  I thought it was a novel, but it's only a novella.  Oh, well.  Should still be good.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

So, has anyone read any of the novella yet?  Is it good?


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm about halfway through it, interesting and while not scary yet, certainly unsettling.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.  Just got it.


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> It's cool that it's being delivered early. I think the information changed on it, however. Originally, it was listing as over 400 KB. Now it is only a little over 100 KB. I thought it was a novel, but it's only a novella. Oh, well. Should still be good.


Shade over 1700 locations for those of you that care.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

hackeynut said:


> I'm about halfway through it, interesting and while not scary yet, certainly unsettling.


I don't think he has written anything that isn't at least "unsettling" LOL.

Melissa


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

meljackson said:


> I don't think he has written anything that isn't at least "unsettling" LOL.
> 
> Melissa


Yeah, you have to wonder about some of those elementary school papers...


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Mrs. King,

We should meet to discuss Stevie's grades.  He shows poor performance, despite the fact that he is obviously quite intelligent.  He seems to have a tendency to let his imagination run away with him...


----------



## standaman (Feb 11, 2009)

Cool! Yup just got mine too.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Mrs. King,
> 
> We should meet to discuss Stevie's grades. He shows poor performance, despite the fact that he is obviously quite intelligent. He seems to have a tendency to let his imagination run away with him...


That's brilliant!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Mikuto said:


> That's brilliant!


I have my moments....


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I have my moments....


More like hours or days, you are good.


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, I ripped through it pretty quick and I'll just repost what I put on Amazon here:

Stephen King has graced us kindle owners with a bit of surprise. Coming out a few weeks early, UR downloaded to my Kindle this morning and 90 minutes later I had devoured its 1737 locations. 

UR settles into a space somewhere between a short story and a novella. The premise is simple but fascinating. After a mild mannered college professor orders a Kindle, he is met with a pink Kindle that downloads books not only from Amazon.com, but from Urs. Each of the more than 10 million Urs seem to represent a different reality where authors have written different books. Ever wanted to read the unpublished Hemingway book, or six Poe novels? King explores the possibilities and in the process makes every literary mind jealous. 

Of course, being King, things start to go wrong and become disturbing when the professor finds out that the pink Kindle can also download newspapers from different Urs. I'll let you discover the rest on your own. 

Ur moves quick and features some cameo appearances by past King characters that will leave the most cynical CR smiling. It falls short of five stars simply because it is measured against other great King novellas and novels, but UR is a great diversion for any King fan.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I got it early too, which was a nice, pleasant surprise.

It doesn't start off on the strongest foot (the writing seems really weak and clunky to me in the beginning), but it gets going after a while. So far so good.

BTW...



mwvickers said:


> It's cool that it's being delivered early. I think the information changed on it, however. Originally, it was listing as over 400 KB. Now it is only a little over 100 KB. I thought it was a novel, but it's only a novella. Oh, well. Should still be good.


It was listed as a novella from the beginning - on King's site, at the K2 press conference, and elsewhere. That shouldn't have been a surprise to anyone.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks so much for the update!  My Whispernet connection is shakey at best.... so the only time I have it on is when I'm buying a book.  I got the email on UR this morning but couldn't figure out why I didn't get one for the cookbook I pre-ordered for free on the same day I pre-ordered UR.  I just turned Whispernet on and there was UR!!  I have to finish reading Outlander today for the book klub..... and I'm busy with In Her Name also.... but UR will be worked into my reading time soon!


----------



## lexie22 (Jan 22, 2009)

Anyone know if Amazon WILL start making a pink Kindle?  I want one!


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

lexie22 said:


> Anyone know if Amazon WILL start making a pink Kindle? I want one!


King himself has a pink Kindle. I believe it's a one-time-only custom job made specifically for him.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

lexie22 said:


> Anyone know if Amazon WILL start making a pink Kindle? I want one!


 That would be cool .... for the ladies I guess.


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

lexie22 said:


> Anyone know if Amazon WILL start making a pink Kindle? I want one!


You won't after you read UR...


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

I was delighted to get Ur earlier than expected..... until I started to read it.
Very weak and somewhat condescending start that never really gained his usual momentum.
I like the overall premise but felt it was the product of little actual development.
It just felt rushed to me, overall.

Although....... I would not touch a pink Kindle.... now or in the future.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

mumsicalwhimsy said:


> Although....... I would not touch a pink Kindle.... now or in the future.


Would you touch one if it were sutured?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

I've been a little leery of this one. Sounds like it may be worth it.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I just started reading it myself. Not the best thing he's written, but certainly not the worst. 

Edit: Finished it, and I agree wholeheartedly that it gets better as it goes. Starts out clunky but ends on a bang. Good stuff.


----------



## lexie22 (Jan 22, 2009)

I have to wait to buy it until I get some Kindle money.  And on that note, if anyone needs a Barnes and Noble gift card, I have one for sale on Ebay.

I'd LOVE to have a pink Kindle.  If they made the K2 in pink, that woud push me over the edge to buy.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I just finished it ooh I love me some King. Yeppers this one was great. BTW I would suggest newbies to read the Dark Tower series to get all the references.



Spoiler



OMG were the 'paradox police' were Low Men weren't they? Wasn't their car the Buick from the Buick 4 (or whatever its called)? Ooh and they mentioned The Tower and The Rose.



I was in Constant Reader heaven!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Does this mean they're going to ship the K2 early?


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

chobitz said:


> I just finished it ooh I love me some King. Yeppers this one was great. BTW I would suggest newbies to read the Dark Tower series to get all the references.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, when I saw all those references, I smiled my CR smile.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Interesting read and like 90% of his stuff he connected the Kindle to the Dark Tower


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I finished it last night and enjoyed it overall. Definitely worth $3.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Was I the only one who was overly excited that the story actually included the Kindle and described how it worked, etc.?  

I thought that was neat.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> Was I the only one who was overly excited that the story actually included the Kindle and described how it worked, etc.?
> 
> I thought that was neat.


It felt sort of surreal to me. Sort of "oh my god he's describing the device I HAVE IN MY HANDS!" But then I'm kind of weird.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

If they really want to sell Kindles, they need to let the nonenlightened read the story.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> If they really want to sell Kindles, they need to let the nonenlightened read the story.


I believe it is eventually going to be published in hard copy form. I'm not positive, though.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I would think it would get added into his next short story compilation, though who knows?


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

One thing's for sure, though; those who read it in a hard copy book won't get the same weird feeling I got from reading about the Kindle on my Kindle.  LOL


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Exactly! What was even weirder was the part where the main character was googling for Kindle fan sites. Does that mean that Stephen King (as research) might have googled for a Kindle fansite and found us? That's a creepy thought!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Mikuto said:


> Exactly! What was even weirder was the part where the main character was googling for Kindle fan sites. Does that mean that Stephen King (as research) might have googled for a Kindle fansite and found us? That's a creepy thought!


Even creepier is the fact that in doing research, he may have interacted with us at some point, perhaps under a different name.

I thought it was funny that he brought up the e-ink issue, as that is one of the ones raised so much. Only those of us who have been in the Amazon forums and here would really get that. LOL


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> Exactly! What was even weirder was the part where the main character was googling for Kindle fan sites. Does that mean that Stephen King (as research) might have googled for a Kindle fansite and found us? That's a creepy thought!


Would be hilarious if he read the big Stephen King/Twilight thread with me and Jim going back and forth about him. 

Wait, maybe Jim IS Stephen King?


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

CS said:


> Wait, maybe Jim IS Stephen King?


Hmmm...have you read the descriptions Jim uses to describe the last three books in The Dark Tower?


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> Hmmm...have you read the descriptions Jim uses to describe the last three books in The Dark Tower?


Maybe he's very self-critical?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I will be reading mine tonight... that is if I can stay awake!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I ordered the book as well, but didn't know that it arrived today, so didn't put on my wifi.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Drat, I was going to reply to that missing post, but it was deleted by Leslie before I could quote it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Drat, I was going to reply to that missing post, but it was deleted by Leslie before I could quote it.


Yes, the sun comes up and Leslie gets her mod hat out...There was a complaint and I agreed.

Now, back to the originally scheduled discussion.

L


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Not a problem.  I understand and Jim will to.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

The "MISSING POST" was a reference to, as Scott implied, my summing up of the last few books of _Dark Tower_ series as "the single greatest act of literary masturbation of all time."

Anybody who wants to complain about that word probably should learn how to do it. It's pretty relaxing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> Not a problem. I understand and Jim will to.


No. I won't.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The "missing post" was a blunt reference to your own hobbies. Not everyone is interested.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> The "missing post" was a blunt reference to your own hobbies. Not everyone is interested.


Because I was accused of being Stephen King. And my earlier comments were also being referenced. It was all part of the same theme/discussion concerning my opinion of DT7 in a long-ago thread in which I was allowed to use the word "masturbation.".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BJ, I read the post, read the discussion, agree with Leslie's move, she beat me to it. Let's move on, people!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Help!  Help!  I'm being repressed!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Help! Help! I'm being repressed!


I'm sure it's good for you.


Betsy


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm sure it's good for you.
> 
> 
> Betsy


Thank goodness Obama is closing down Gitmo.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Back on topic, please....I don't want to have delete any more posts or to lock this thread.

Betsy


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, let me do my part:    

THANK YOU for this thread (ignoring the last page of it or so) as I did not realize the UR was on my Kindle!!!  Yea-ness!  I ran to get Sookie once I discovered that others had received the newest King novella and sure enough....there it was!  I am ALMOST done with House of a Thousand Candles (which was free and is surprisingly good so far!) yet, I may detour and read UR as I am so curious about it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I also purchased UR.  The novelty of reading a novel   that features a Kindle on a Kindle was too appealing!  I had to go for it.  Will read it next....along with my book klub readings.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Now we just need to wait for the movie to come out.  Amazon would have to make pink Kindles to go along with it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Now we just need to wait for the movie to come out. Amazon would have to make pink Kindles to go along with it.


Merchandising mania, Vamp!!!

OK, I have visions of a pink Kindle mounted on the hood of a 58 Plymouth Fury being chased by a rabid St Bernard.

How many other Stephen King motifs can we work into this?? I also have visions of Jack Nicholson with an ax saying "Here's the Kindle" but that was the movie, not the novel....

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Pink Mist

One of the items in Needful Things could be a 'bad' Kindle.  It makes you read whatever you hate the most.


Kindle falls and hit's Carrie In the head

The Low Men are after our Kindles

The Dark Tower is a very big Kindle or Roland is a very small man.


Cell events only happen to those that use Whispernet.

The Stand is just a big fight over the last working Kindle.  M.O.O.N, that spells Kindle!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> One of the items in Needful Things could be a 'bad' Kindle. It makes you read whatever you hate the most.


Oooh that's one evil Kindle!!!!

Betsy


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Because I was accused of being Stephen King.


Wait... You didn't think I was actually *serious* about you being King, did you?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

When I grow up, I want to be just like SK! (especially the rich part)

OK I'll let the cat out of the bag. I am Stephen King.

See, here's my picture.


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

I was thinking about buying UR, but it sounds like it is among his attempts to make every single one of his works tie into the rest so I will probably pass. I'm kinda tired of that whole Dark Tower is a part of everything deal. I was happier when I could read one of his novels and they stood entirely on their own without constant references to his other books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah, Vamp, anyone can post a picture!  Now if it was your Avatar, I'd believe it!  

Betsy


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

It was a short read, but for the price, you can't beat it. I started reading it yesterday during my lunch hour, and finished it when I got home, so, yes, it's very short. Nevertheless, it was a fun read, and I won't go into spoilers. If you haven't read it, read it!

I watched the movie _The Mist_, and I loved it, so I have now transferred myself over to the book. Yes, I have downloaded it to my Kindle. I had the book Skeleton Crew, but I lost it! Me so mad.

Anyway, _UR_ was a good novella. Stephen King should join KindleBoards! That is if he's under a different name.

Hey! Is Stephen King there?


----------



## BrockToon (Feb 14, 2009)

I loved _The Mist_ - watch it in black and white just as director Frank Darabont advises.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K.  I'm not a Stephen King fan.  I got one of his books accidentally through a book club once and tried but couldn't get into it.  BUT . . .  I'm tempted by the story because it features the Kindle (I'm sure that's partly his purpose).  Am I going to be lost because I am clueless about his other books?  Thoughts?

Oh, and I do NOT like horror, especially if gory, though I can handle slightly unsettling.

Ann


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

One word, "SAMPLE"..


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

UR is easy and not at all gory.....and you do not have to have read other books by him.

It was OK....I would not call it the greatest, though...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> One word, "SAMPLE"..


well. yeah.

but several have said that it took a while to get into it . . . .

but that's probably what I'll do. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Snapcat said:


> I was thinking about buying UR, but it sounds like it is among his attempts to make every single one of his works tie into the rest so I will probably pass. I'm kinda tired of that whole Dark Tower is a part of everything deal. I was happier when I could read one of his novels and they stood entirely on their own without constant references to his other books.


I am over half way through the book and I am not noticing ANY references to his previous works. The references in the posts here are just people having fun. I am enjoying the story so far and for the price, I am glad I bought it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Angela said:


> I am over half way through the book and I am not noticing ANY references to his previous works. The references in the posts here are just people having fun. I am enjoying the story so far and for the price, I am glad I bought it.


The references are coming. We get a cameo at the end from a couple of familiar characters, though their appearance and what they do/say is 180 degrees out of character for them.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> The references are coming. We get a cameo at the end from a couple of familiar characters, though their appearance and what they do/say is 180 degrees out of character for them.





Spoiler



Low Men are know liars


 So they aren't out of character.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> The references are coming. We get a cameo at the end from a couple of familiar characters, though their appearance and what they do/say is 180 degrees out of character for them.


I stand corrected!!  As soon as I logged off last night and picked up my book I was just a paragraph or two away from the Tower references. I have never read any of the Tower books (it is a series, right??), but I did pick up on those. I was too warm and comfy in my bed reading to come back to the computer to edit my last post. 

Anyway, I finished the book and I liked it.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Can someone explain the


Spoiler



low men


 to me? I've not read


Spoiler



The Dark Tower series


, only


Spoiler



Hearts in Atlantis (which also featured them going after Ted).


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

CS said:


> Can someone explain the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


They are the hit men for the Crimson King. The Crimson King is Randel Flagg's boss.
Low men also hunt down psychics and through a painful process turn them into 'Breakers' who are trained to attack the ley lines of the Dark Tower.

Unlike what their name says they are not human but something else...

They also are liars and are not cops of any kind. There is no such thing as a good Low Man.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

The only good Lowman is a dead Lowman.

Not to be confused with Lohen...


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

chobitz said:


> They are the hit men for the Crimson King. The Crimson King is Randel Flagg's boss.
> Low men also hunt down psychics and through a painful process turn them into 'Breakers' who are trained to attack the ley lines of the Dark Tower.
> 
> Unlike what their name says they are not human but something else...
> ...


If they go after psychics, why were they interested in the teacher of UR? Was it because his Kindle


Spoiler



had psychic ability, so to speak


?


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

CS said:


> If they go after psychics, why were they interested in the teacher of UR? Was it because his Kindle
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Nope they got mad because (and I am assuming from past lowmen behavior)


Spoiler



they wanted someone to die on that bus. They even hinted at why when they gave the speech about one could be the mother of an evil person. Turn it around though. The Lowmen wanted a woman to die on the bus because the child would have fought FOR the dark tower somehow, thus being an enemy of the Lowmen.



IMO (still speculating) a friend of the dark tower sent the pink Kindle.


----------



## gir (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm a longtime King fan, but to be perfectly frank, this read like he churned it out in about a weekend. The first half seemed like a Kindle commercial, the second half was almost as bad as Cell.

Oh well, at least it was only $3.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Never read King before (minus a couple chapers of On Writing). It was a okay read, but not great.


----------

